# Revolutionary squat every day



## Uncle manny (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m coming up on the end of my cycle and was playing with the idea of adding a few moderate sets of squats at the end of my work outs during pct and/or after. There was a lot of hype a while back about squating every work out and I was curious to see how my body would react and if there would be a hormonal response. Although I do have pretty healthy knees and low back, I don’t want to go super heavy to tax myself too much. I was thinking of maybe front squats one day, Bulgarian split squats another, box squats, and then going heavy on my leg day with lowbar. Working on different tempos also. Has any one ever squated all week and tried this madness for themselves?


----------



## snake (Jun 25, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Although I do have pretty healthy knees and low back...



If that's a problem, squatting every day will fix it for ya. :32 (18):

I see no upside to this at all and really don't want you wasting your time or inviting injury.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 25, 2018)

I have not tried this for myself in the past, it seems like the compound fatigue from doing this every day will just hurt you in the long run and/or greatly increase risk of injury.  Why is it you would want to try this?  I think you would be better off with something a little more indirect and cardio related such as biking etc.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 25, 2018)

I agree with Snake.  Any benefit you gain is going to be outweighed by the downside


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 25, 2018)

I can't see the upside to this unless you were working on squat form and needed the practice reps, and then it would be to develop the mind/body connection as opposed to any physical gains.

I squatted yesterday and posed a safety risk walking down the stairs.  I can't imagine facing the cage again today.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 25, 2018)

yea im with everyone else i see no real benefit here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2018)

Do it. Your legs will blow up and so long as it's not max effort daily it won't hurt.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 25, 2018)

One of the study’s I was reading about was the Bulgarian method. Stated if programmed just right with the right intensity and volume, which both would remain relatively low, it could be beneficial. In terms of hormonal response I was just curious keeping a demanding compound like the squat so frequent, would it have any effect on my recovery from the cycle? Positive or negative? More demand to produce natural test or too much that it impairs recovery? Although I guess I can just keep compounds heavy for each muscle group any ways like I always do and expect the same out come and probably less cns fatigue and less susceptibility to injury then squating so much. I guess there’s my answer right there now I that I think about it lol. I threw in the different types of squats also to keep the intensity and tempo variable with each one but I guess still would be much on the tendons and ligaments.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 25, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> One of the study’s I was reading about was the Bulgarian method. Stated if programmed just right with the right intensity and volume, which both would remain relatively low, it could be beneficial. In terms of hormonal response I was just curious keeping a demanding compound like the squat so frequent, would it have any effect on my recovery from the cycle? Positive or negative? More demand to produce natural test or too much that it impairs recovery? Although I guess I can just keep compounds heavy for each muscle group any ways like I always do and expect the same out come and probably less cns fatigue and less susceptibility to injury then squating so much. I guess there’s my answer right there now I that I think about it lol. I threw in the different types of squats also to keep the intensity and tempo variable with each one but I guess still would be much on the tendons and ligaments.


Hey do you have a link to this?  Would also be interested in reading up on it myself, I'm always interested in new ways to get my quads bigger.


----------



## snake (Jun 25, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> One of the study’s I was reading about was the Bulgarian method. Stated if programmed just right with the right intensity and volume, which both would remain relatively low, it could be beneficial. In terms of hormonal response I was just curious keeping a demanding compound like the squat so frequent, would it have any effect on my recovery from the cycle? Positive or negative? More demand to produce natural test or too much that it impairs recovery? Although I guess I can just keep compounds heavy for each muscle group any ways like I always do and expect the same out come and probably less cns fatigue and less susceptibility to injury then squating so much. I guess there’s my answer right there now I that I think about it lol. I threw in the different types of squats also to keep the intensity and tempo variable with each one but I guess still would be much on the tendons and ligaments.



Your squats do not exist in a vacuum. You're going to be taxing your entire body and I personally feel not only will your squat weight and leg size suffer but other parts along with it will soon succumb to this bad idea. 

But trying to be open minded about this; what is the goal?


----------



## Seeker (Jun 25, 2018)

the Bulgarian method was originally designed for Olympic lifters in eastern Europe training all day for the gold overseen and coached by some of the best Olympic trainers in the world.  it was adapted and modified by powerlifters to a lesser but still pretty brutal program. gotta know what you're doing or you'll hurt yourself. lol


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 25, 2018)

Gotta say, I just finished legs and the thought of facing the cage again in THREE days is giving me pause.  Just curious, how hard are you training legs on you legs day that you could do additional squats on the other days, no matter how light?


----------



## snake (Jun 25, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Gotta say, I just finished legs and the thought of facing the cage again in THREE days is giving me pause.  Just curious, how hard are you training legs on you legs day that you could do additional squats on the other days, no matter how light?



Legs are like Dynamite; you can tap on them all you want and get nothing but hit him hard once and... BOOM!


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 26, 2018)

snake said:


> Your squats do not exist in a vacuum. You're going to be taxing your entire body and I personally feel not only will your squat weight and leg size suffer but other parts along with it will soon succumb to this bad idea.
> 
> But trying to be open minded about this; what is the goal?



Just wanted to test the waters on some research I had done, aiming for 4-6 weeks to see if it would illicit a hormonal response as in give a little boost in test production/recovery. Obviously anything too taxing will lead to injury and fatigue so that would be the main concern/ reason not to give it a try.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 26, 2018)

Seeker said:


> the Bulgarian method was originally designed for Olympic lifters in eastern Europe training all day for the gold overseen and coached by some of the best Olympic trainers in the world.  it was adapted and modified by powerlifters to a lesser but still pretty brutal program. gotta know what you're doing or you'll hurt yourself. lol



Yup the powerlifters modified it and I figured I’d bastardize that version a little more by but using less volume and intensity. A squat pattern after each work out. Only one day heavy low bar squats( heavy as in 5x5 or 5x3 with an rpe1-2.) That was where I’d be going with it if I was to actually do it.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m sure everyone else is right... but since I’m not very bright, I do something like you’re suggesting.

My go to warmup everyday is to do Cleans with alternating sets of presses or front squats. (No CrossFit comment Gibs!) I find it loosens my body up and gets my going. The only day I skip is two days after leg day since that’s when I really feel the leg workout.

I can’t lift nearly as heavy as most here but I double down on volume and my body has grown used to it. Just go a little lighter as you’re suggesting. Not sure it physically buys us much but I enjoy it.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 26, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Hey do you have a link to this?  Would also be interested in reading up on it myself, I'm always interested in new ways to get my quads bigger.



Hit up front squats and high volume on the leg press for those quads if not doing so already... 
https://www.t-nation.com/training/maxing-on-squats-and-deadlifts-every-day


----------



## Elivo (Jun 26, 2018)

I don’t think I could bring myself to squat everyday. It’s bad enough the routine I’m using has days where you have to squat twice in one workout, but every damn day. Think I’ll pass lol.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 26, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Hit up front squats and high volume on the leg press for those quads if not doing so already...
> https://www.t-nation.com/training/maxing-on-squats-and-deadlifts-every-day


Thanks Manny!  

I've always avoided front squats......guess I need to get them bitches going too.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 27, 2018)

Smolov...run it

Hate me later...


----------



## j2048b (Jul 26, 2018)

Id honestly suggest a DUP type workout where u cycle the weights, reps, rpe, and sets thruought the week, thats what i am aiming for so for me it would look like this

Monday
Deads heavy
Bench med
Squat light, 

Teusday
Bench
Squat
Deads

Wed
Squat
Deads
Bench

Thrs
Deads
Bench
Squat

Friday
Bench
Squat
Deads

Etc....

And so on and so forth, at least thats how i was gonna run my dup programming, 
Hell it might kill me, or i might get bigger etc....


----------



## Trump (Jul 26, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Id honestly suggest a DUP type workout where u cycle the weights, reps, rpe, and sets thruought the week, thats what i am aiming for so for me it would look like this
> 
> Monday
> Deads heavy
> ...



Them 3 exercises in one day for me is like heaven and hell, by far my 3 favourites but all in same workout. I often do squats and a variation of dead’s on leg day nothing like whatvyour suggesting there. What’s the benefit of doing them every day? And what’s your goal, If I did dead’s heavy on a monday my lower back pump would be so bad on a Tuesday I struggle squatting to the toilet for a shit never mind doing a medium squat day


----------



## j2048b (Jul 26, 2018)

Trump said:


> Them 3 exercises in one day for me is like heaven and hell, by far my 3 favourites but all in same workout. I often do squats and a variation of dead’s on leg day nothing like whatvyour suggesting there. What’s the benefit of doing them every day? And what’s your goal, If I did dead’s heavy on a monday my lower back pump would be so bad on a Tuesday I struggle squatting to the toilet for a shit never mind doing a medium squat day


I like they dup system because when ur say deadlifting heavy on that day ur not lifting as heavy on the other lifts, but ur still gettin in the work and ur sets, reps, weights, ect all rotate and change, but dup can be used in a variety of ways with different schemes, 

Now dont get my wrong, im about to embark on this journey so if i die or fail, same thing hahah, then ill be able to change stuff up,


----------

